# Zebra danio's eligible for a cold water set-up?



## samnoname2010 (Mar 2, 2010)

Sup.
Today we bought four Zebra danio's for my little sisters cold water set-up. We bought them from Pets At Home in the UK and they were listed as cold-water so I assumed they were a the time, but I swear I saw them in an old Tropical fish-keeping book. So I'm not entirely sure if they are fine in a cold water set-up, rather commercial, pet shop weren't just listing them as cold-water in order to sell more? To be honest I wouldn't put it past these bi corporations. Anyway I was just making sure, are they fine in a cold water set-up? or shall I transfer them to my tropical set-up?
Thanks for any help and please post back ASAP as I want too be sure, thanks =D.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (Apr 27, 2010)

don't worry 

I've got zebra danios in my cold water tank and they are absolutely thriving. 20c mine is

I would however avoid Pets at home if you can and get down to a local shop instead.

You will get better advice from them and also from what I have seen the fish come from much better kept tanks.

After seeing the mess of some of the tanks in there the other week and seeing some of the sick fish, added to the fact they couldn't answer any of my questions I swore not to go back.

My local store are maybe a few pence here and there more expensive however I see it as paying for the advice.

Also I trust mixing the water from my LFS into my tank however you never know what is in [email protected]'s water!

Sorry for the rant lol


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

They should be kept in water around 24c,put them in your tropical tank (slow introduction though to allow change of water temp)


----------



## samnoname2010 (Mar 2, 2010)

chrisfraser05 said:


> don't worry
> 
> I've got zebra danios in my cold water tank and they are absolutely thriving.
> 
> ...


Yeah usually i go to my local branch of maiden head aquatics, but well there was an offer on for these fish my little sister wanted soo.


----------



## rsn48 (Nov 26, 2009)

White Clouds will also go well with your Zebra Danios in a cold water tank.


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

ok my bad.I didnt realise it would be a warm enough temp for them in the uk,maybe for the states.
You learn something new everyday and im still a newbie :-(.


----------



## chrisfraser05 (Apr 27, 2010)

Me too bud, only really been learing about fishg in the last 2 months.

I thought the danios were tropical too but the guy in my LFS assured me they'd be fine.

They are loving it lol

Got to love centeral heating though with the scottish weather


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

They can go in tropical tanks, but on the cooler end of things. They'll do just fine at room temperatures though.


----------

